# GIF: Watch Etherington fall down for no reason vs Lashley at BFC 130 and the finish



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Na... he was tripped. Lashley's right leg on the guys left leg, obscured by the camera angle. If this was a fix he would of made it look better anyway :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That was just the title from the article.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Na... he was tripped. Lashley's right leg on the guys left leg, obscured by the camera angle. If this was a fix he would of made it look better anyway :laugh:


Haha my sentiments exactly.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Was he tapping with the feet?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks to me he was off balance and Lashleys weight caused him to go down.

I don't think there was anything strange about that at all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He was trying to plant his feet for a throw and he lost it. That one is clear as day.

I think Etherington was undefeated.. that was a good win for Lashley.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah you can definitely see the trip if you watch the left leg (Or Lashley's right)


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He was trying to plant his feet for a throw and he lost it. That one is clear as day.
> 
> I think Etherington was undefeated.. that was a good win for Lashley.


Yeah his upper body slipped, foot got tangled. Doesn't look like a dive to me. 

But with all the pro wrestling influence I dont feel like its out of bounds to ask the question.


----------

